# Display und grafische Oberfläche bei S7



## andy85 (18 Juni 2004)

Hi Leute

Da ich in sachen sps anfänger bin und fast gar keine ahnung hab, hab ich paar fragen wegen der S7.
Man kann ja ein Display anschließen und dann gibts ja ein programm von siemens, das man dann so buttons und so anzeigen machen kann. Also so ein menue. 
Kann man auch ein PC anschließen und die S7 genau so steuern wie durch das Panel. Also wenn ich ein butten anklickt das die S7 dann anfängt was auszuführen oder verschiedene Werte auf dem PC sofort anzeigen lassen.
Oder gibt es andere steuerung wo man sowas einfacher und günstiger erstellen könnte.

Mfg Andy


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2004)

das geht entweder mit wincc oder mit protoool

obige tools sind von siemens, aber es gibt auch noch viele von anderen herstellern.

weiter gehts in HMI


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

> Kann man auch ein PC anschließen und die S7 genau so steuern wie durch das Panel



Ja, das geht !!!

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Guido (19 Juni 2004)

Hallo Andy,

alternativ zu "WinCC" und "Protool" kannst du aber auch die
SIEMENS "*Prodave*"- DLL in Visual-Basic benutzen.
Prodave gibt es in der "*Mini*" und der "*V5.5*" Version und beide 
sind für den Datenaustausch mit S7-300/400 und auch S7-200 vorgesehen.

Auf der Seite http://www.ipas-systeme.de/services.htm gibt es die Dateien 
"PRODAVE Disk1"(1.3M) : http://www.ipas-systeme.de/demo/pro_dsk1.zip 
"PRODAVE Disk2"(1.1M) : http://www.ipas-systeme.de/demo/pro_dsk2.zip 

Hierbei handelt es sich um die MINI-Version der Prodave Software. 
Die Funktionen sind gegenüber der "Prodave V5.5" deutlich eingeschränkt. 
Um einige Datenwörter einzulesen oder zu schreiben reicht es aber allemal.

Mit der V5.5 hast du zusätzlich Zugriff auf Ein-/Ausgänge, Merker, Zähler und Zeiten.
Die Anschaffungskosten für "Prodave 5.5" belaufen sich auf einmalig ca. *500 €*

Ich wende "Prodave 5.5" häufig an und bin recht zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen.
Es hat den Vorteil dass du nicht jedesmal Lizenzen kaufen & installieren musst wenn
du einige SPS-Variabeln lesen und am Bildschirm darstellen möchtest.

Man stösst aber relativ schnell an die Leistungsgrenzen der Prodave-DLL und ich würde 
eine grössere Anlagen-Visualisierung doch eher mit "WinCC" oder "ProTool" machen.

Gruss 
Guido


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Juni 2004)

Heißt das, dass man Prodave einmal kauft und dann immer wieder benutzen kann?

pt


----------



## Guido (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die "Allgemeinen Bediengungen zur Überlassung von Software"
nochmals genauer angesehen und möchte kurz berichtigen, dass es sich
bei der "*Prodave MPI V5.5*" um eine Einfach-Lizenz handelt, welche auch 
nur einmal in einem Projekt verwendet werden soll.
SIEMENS bietet aber auch die Möglichkeit das Softwarepacket als "Kopierlizenz"
zu erwerben, wo dann die Anzahl der Vervielfältigungen schriftlich festgelegt ist.

Gruss
Guido


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

und als Alternative zu Prodave gibt es *ACCON-AGLink* ...

... mit folgenden Möglichkeiten:
 - Entwicklungs- oder Einzellizenz
 - die Einzellizenz umfasst MPI, TCP/IP, Profibus, PPI und AS511 (also S7 und S5)
 - Die Entwicklungslizenz umfasst beliebig viele Runtime
 - als W32-DLL für Delphi, Visual Basic, C/C++, C#, VB.NET, Excel-VBA, LabVIEW

Weitere Informationen:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Downloadseite für Infos und Demos:
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Kostenlose Beratung unter 07171-916-112 oder
support@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2004)

Nachtrag:
Beim Ingenieuerbüro Bauer gibt es mit

http://www.showit.de

auch eine Lösung so in Richtung Protool/Intouch,
vermutlich - zumindest bei kleine Anlagen - deutlich
günstiger.


----------

